# Mother of 3 year old needing dental work



## Momof2Awesomekids

Hello I have a newly turned 3 year old in need of dental work. She is already scared of the dentist and refuses to let anyone in her mouth but mommy. She fights using toothpaste but I manage. They want to put her under GA for 7 fillings and a crown on her canine tooth. I suspect night time breastfeeding worsen her teeth. I am really scared of GA and even the dentist in general but I want to save my baby girls teeth. Any recommendations on how I can heal her teeth. Two teeth have the enamel almost gone  HELP please and thank you.



Can anyone help me with things ? My child also has food allergies to egg/dairy and anaphylactic to peanut and treenuts.


----------



## katelove

There is no evidence that nighttime breastfeeding damages teeth. Among other things, breastmilk contains lactoferrin which kills s. mutans, the bacteria often responsible for tooth decay 

As she has some food allergies, has she been tested for Coeliac disease? CD is associated with hypoplastic tooth enamel.

I believe some people have success with bone broth in helping to improve tooth health. However, it does sound like your daughter is going to need dental repair as well. You could maybe get some children’s books about going to hospital and having operations and do some role play together to help ease her fears. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JamaicanMama87

Momof2Awesomekids said:


> Hello I have a newly turned 3 year old in need of dental work. She is already scared of the dentist and refuses to let anyone in her mouth but mommy. She fights using toothpaste but I manage. They want to put her under GA for 7 fillings and a crown on her canine tooth. I suspect night time breastfeeding worsen her teeth. I am really scared of GA and even the dentist in general but I want to save my baby girls teeth. Any recommendations on how I can heal her teeth. Two teeth have the enamel almost gone  HELP please and thank you.
> 
> Can anyone help me with things ? My child also has food allergies to egg/dairy and anaphylactic to peanut and treenuts.


My son (16 months) also has decay in top four teeth. I am going to try Cell Salts to see if they work. I have also started him on calcium and giving him bone broth.

I am scanning these forums for success stories too!


----------



## Rumi2079

*Dental care*

You should calm her down by sedation prescribed by the dentist.


----------

